# LiquidSonics Reverberate 3 (Ver. 3.1 Released)



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi,

*LiquidSonics* just released *REVERBERATE 3* their latest version of their IR based reverbs.

https://www.liquidsonics.com/software/reverberate-3/

I am already testing it, and already amazed how good the quality, and variety of this reverb is, and the ability to tweak and customize it.

I highly recommend it if you are looking for a great sounding IR based Reverb.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Markrs (Oct 12, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> *LiquidSonics* just released *REVERBERATE 3* their latest version of their IR based reverbs.
> 
> ...


There are so many reverbs coming out at the moment. I am still tempted by Seventh Heaven, but this looks good as well.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks interesting and the stacking loyalty coupons make it super tempting. I'm at work, is there a list of IRs that are included? I'll have to give it a demo spin tonight.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> Looks interesting and the stacking loyalty coupons make it super tempting. I'm at work, is there a list of IRs that are included? I'll have to give it a demo spin tonight.



It comes with additional IR Files you can download, they are quite large downloads. 

Additional IR Files for Reverberate 3 :

1. FS-48 Fusion
2. FS-24 Fusion
3. M7 44.1 Khz. 
4. M7 96 Khz. 
5. FS1 44.1 Khz.
6. FS1 96 Khz.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 12, 2020)

I assume each of those is a set right? I was on the website trying to figure out what each included. The M7 ones I'm less interested in for reasons.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2020)

Markrs said:


> There are so many reverbs coming out at the moment. I am still tempted by Seventh Heaven, but this looks good as well.



Yes, that's true. I think LiquidSonics is a special developer. Their products are very high quality. 

I have a HW-M7, so I skipped their Seventh Heaven reverb, I got their Cinematic Rooms Pro instead, and now Reverberate 3 for IR based reverb. I'm very happy with what it offers, and got it at a reduced price.

I love using super-high-quality reverbs, and I can easilly say that LiquidSonics Reverbs are first class.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> I assume each of those is a set right?



Yes.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah I have have CR Pro and 7H Pro so far. This one might be next, love that they let you demo  I wouldn't have half the crap I have if I could demo everything lol (both samples and plugins).


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2020)

I have been testing Reverberate 3 on Synchron Strings Pro Instruments, and I'm impressed, it makes them sound so good !


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 12, 2020)

I love everything I have from Liquidsonics, I have all of their reverbs so with their dynamic loyalty discount it will cost around $15.
I will definitely get this in the next few days,Thanks to the Liquidsonics team!
🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I love everything I have from Liquidsonics, I have all of their reverbs so with their dynamic loyalty discount it will cost around $15.
> I will definitely get this in the next few days,Thanks to the Liquidsonics team!
> 🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶🎶



Awesome ! You will love it.
I got Reverberate 3 for $69. so your $15 loyalty price is a no brainer. *Reverberate 3* Rocks and so does *LiquidSonics *


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 12, 2020)

Yeah I love the Liquidsonics reverbs and with the generous loyalty coupon program once you have a few,buying their new verbs do approach no-brainer territory.
It’s nice when you have a really talented developer with a unique product development direction and they also like to show their customers that loyalty and support is a 2 way street. 👍


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm assuming the additional M7 presets are from the Bricasti? If so, then how does Reverberate compare with Seventh Heaven? Anyone have both?

Also, what do FS and FS1 stand for?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> I'm assuming the additional M7 presets are from the Bricasti?



Yes. The HW Bricasti M7 Reverb.



synergy543 said:


> what do FS and FS1 stand for?



From their website,

Quote: _"Fusion-IR processing captures the evolving character of time-varying reverbs using multiple true-stereo reverb streams that are processed simultaneously into a reverb that mixes effortlessly with your music.

Fusion-IRs contain separately sampled early and late reverb components for unparalleled control in a convolution reverb, so you can balance the early and late components of a reverb independently, just as you can on a hardware device."_

I don't have Seventh Heaven, so I can't compare them, but the included M7 IR based Reverbs in Reverberate 3 sound awesome, and you can tweak them more in Rev.3 than in Seventh Heaven.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 13, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I don't have Seventh Heaven, so I can't compare them, but the included M7 IR based Reverbs in Reverberate 3 sound awesome, and you can tweak them more in Rev.3 than in Seventh Heaven.



Here's some info on the differences









Seventh Heaven - Your Questions Answered - LiquidSonics


Your questions about Seventh Heaven, Seventh Heaven Professional and Fusion-IR M7 captures answered




www.liquidsonics.com


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 13, 2020)

^ I wonder if the Reverberate 3 upgrade changes that a bit--like it adds something that Seventh Heaven doesn't? The description on that page made it sound like you can tweak Seventh Heaven (maybe the Pro version) more than Reverberate 2. Well, demoing them will answer my questions, I imagine.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 13, 2020)

7H does some crazy shit™ under the hood, if I remember correctly it runs 3 IRs early, tail and very low, it's super tweakable etc. So yeah I think what they say in the blog post is accurate. If you want to just drop in a very accurate IR of a specific M7 preset and not tweak a ton get Rev 3. If you want something more like a M7 emulation, get 7H. Or get both, the loyalty coupons are awesome. I have just two - 7H Pro and CR Pro, and that gets me 25% and then 30% off.

Yes, demo them


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

Reverberate is just really a general purpose IR reverb. You can load any IR's you want into it. It provides a lot of controls for tweaking the IR handling...which can be beneficial. It has some Fusion-IR technology that LiquidSonics has developed but in all the years that I had Reverberate2, they never released any additional Fusion IR's, just a couple of Fusion IR's captured from hardware devices...no real rooms. That was always a bit of a disappointment to me. They instead went on to develop entirely different reverb plugins such as Seventh Heaven, etc..which are highly regarded.

its an excellent product and Just upgraded to v3, why not, he updated to the GUI to match his other offerings with cool scalable graphics and probably laid out the parameters in a more sensible way.

Reverberate provides the ability to modulate IR's a bit, which can come in handy and add a little movement to otherwise static IR's, but this is more like a swiss army knife IR tool, that you have to know what to do with it. The other stuff like Seventh Heaven is more like a purposeful reverb where you just twist a few knobs until it sounds good.


----------



## Junolab (Oct 13, 2020)

It's brilliant! Owns both CR Pro and SHP and this is the perfect fit. Could potentially substitute those above but still like them a lot. Crazy value for 99$. Only wish would be better namings of the presets. Hard to know what you get in "Plate 8"...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

*Reverberate 3* has some great sounding Plates.


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 13, 2020)

The promo video on the LiquidSonics site is completely convincing. I am sure the aural goodness is there. What struck me about the promo vid was how streamlined and elegant the UI is given the complexity that lies within.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

heisenberg said:


> The promo video on the LiquidSonics site is completely convincing. I am sure the aural goodness is there. What struck me about the promo vid was how streamlined and elegant the UI is given the complexity that lies within.



Yes, it's a very well designed GUI, and the Reverbs sound awesome !

I'm also glad they posted the Promo Video on Vimeo, instead of Youtube, Vimeo's Audio codec offers higher quality than Youtube. Especially good for showcasing reverbs, eq's, even sample libraries, but not many sample developers use Vimeo to demo their libraries. I wonder why.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm definitely not a fan of the Liquidsonic sound, but I'm still looking to buy this plugin.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I'm definitely not a fan of the Liquidsonic sound, but I'm still looking to buy this plugin.



What do you mean by Liquidsonic sound ? and if you think it has a bad sound, why do you want to buy it ? 

They have the most transparent, and great sounding Software reverbs I have used.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 13, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> What do you mean by Liquidsonic sound ? and if you think it has a bad sound, why do you want to buy it ?
> 
> They have the most transparent, and great sounding Software reverbs I have used.



Oh, because it's a tool that can load and use IRs from others, not just Liquidsonics! It's as much a host of reverbs as a reverb in itself, from what I can tell. That's what qualifies it for me. And the $99 price.

I generally find Liquidsonic reverbs to color the sound more than I expect/want, tending to change the sound into a different sound than was originally played or created. I find it stifling. I don't have that personal problem when using Exponential or Relab reverbs. Or Valhalla. It's all personal preference. There's no doubt in my mind that Liquidsonic reverbs are of high quality. Their sound signature is just not of quality to me, personally.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I generally find Liquidsonic reverbs to color the sound more than I expect/want, tending to change the sound into a different sound than was originally played or created. I don't have that personal problem when using Exponential or Relab reverbs. Or Valhalla.



I don't find Liquidsonics reverbs coloring the sound source. They tend to be very transparent. That's what I find their strength. I wonder why you feel the opposite. Actually, I find Relab reverbs the ones that color my source signal depending on the settings. It's also possible to make a reverb color the source signal if you dial in too much of it, via your sends, or dry/mix ratio on the reverb.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 13, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I don't find Liquidsonics reverbs coloring the sound source. They tend to be very transparent. That's what I find their strenght. I wonder why you feel the opposite. Actually, I find Relab reverbs the ones that color my source signal depending on the settings.



Aren't ears and brains (and people) weird??? I don' t know if it's physiological or psychological or a combo or what why people like different reverbs. But there seems to be either one brand or one type of reverb that many people seem to dislike compared to others. And those are different from person to person.

I'd never claim that my experience with Liquidsonics is THE experience and that everyone else is wrong and can't hear worth a damn. Well, I might think that (ha! kidding).....


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Aren't ears and brains (and people) weird??? I don' t know if it's physiological or psychological or a combo or what why people like different reverbs. But there seems to be either one brand or one type of reverb that many people seem to dislike compared to others. And those are different from person to person.
> 
> I'd never claim that my experience with Liquidsonics is THE experience and that everyone else is wrong and can't hear worth a damn. Well, I might think that (ha! kidding).....



By the way, I was testing Reverberate 3 (PLATE) Reverbs on Staccato Cellos of Synchron Strings Pro, and some other string sounds that have a percussive component in their attack portion, and the PLATE reverb was so transparent, you can only feel the room missing when you bypassed the reverb, It added a nice spatial element, to the overall ambience, not to the source signal, that was magical to hear. It made me smile.


----------



## John Longley (Oct 13, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, that's true. I think LiquidSonics is a special developer. Their products are very high quality.
> 
> I have a HW-M7, so I skipped their Seventh Heaven reverb, I got their Cinematic Rooms Pro instead, and now Reverberate 3 for IR based reverb. I'm very happy with what it offers, and got it at a reduced price.
> 
> I love using super-high-quality reverbs, and I can easilly say that LiquidSonics Reverbs are first class.


Does this include any actual room IRs or is it all HW Verb impulses?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

It has a few. But they are not Fusion-IR. 

My personal opinion is that you will get more mileage out of other IR libraries in terms of real rooms...there are lots of them out there, free or commercial.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

I wonder if I can use some of the EW-Spaces II Impulses in Reverberate 3 ?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

no seriously doubt it. They are almost certainly stored in a proprietary format to avoid piracy. Same for Altiverb.

But the IR's that came with your DAW are probably usable. I bought Waves IR plugin a while back and it comes with 4GB of IR's, they will all work. I bought that one collection of IR's that is often advertised at the top of this forum, can't remember what it's called. They are pretty good. There are tons of free ones. But the truth is if anyone went out and painstakingly mic'd and sampled an actual room that is worth a darn... Then they want money for the IR's. And my impression is that LiquidSonics has yet to get into that game, if at all.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

Numerical Sound is the IR company that I was talking about that advertises on this forum, and by the way they include reverberate presets for using their IR's in reverberate2. I need to check to see if they still work in Reverberate3.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Numerical Sound is the IR company that I was talking about that advertises on this forum, and by the way they include reverberate presets for using their IR's in reverberate2. I need to check to see if they still work in Reverberate3.



I think Reverberate 2 patches might not be compatible with Reverberate 3. I think I read this somewhere, but can't remember where. Maybe Liq.Sonics site.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

what they said on the site is that the Fusion IR's were updated... but. . stay tuned I will try out the presets tonight...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

Their IR file format is propriety (.FIR) format. 

I wonder if it can it read .WAV formatted IR files ?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

Reverberate can read two kinds of IR's. *Fusion IR*'s are their proprietary format in FIR format...and there are only a few available, none of real rooms. Fusion IR includes additional technology above and beyond what normal IR's can do..its not just a file format...its an improved technology, but as far as I know there there no other Fusion IR's available other then the couple of hardware devices included with Reverberate.

Reverberate can also read standard WAV IR files. Those will not have the "fusion" tech in it, but still Reverberate provides a lot of tools for modulating the material.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

so far I haven't been able to figure out how to load the NumericalSound Hollywood presets into Reverberate3. I can load the IR's, but not the hand-crafted presets that Ernest created for Reverberate. I have sent an email off to Ernest to see what I need to do.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 13, 2020)

The Presets format might not be compatible between Rev2 and Rev3.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

Might not! I will wait to hear from Ernest. I am also going to ask LiquidSonics. I would think, however, that they would have kept preset compatibility, because if people are unable to use their user presets from Rev2, a lot of people will be upset I think. But who knows. The problem why I am not able to get them in yet is because Reverberate does not have a direct way to open a file browser and choose a preset file. You have to point it at up to 10 folders and then it scans for them, and I probably just don't know what I'm doing with Rev3 yet to scan for it...very well may be possible to get it to find and load the old presets. I'll get back here when I have an answer.

As far as I know this is the only set of third party presets designed for Reverberate2. And they are definitely quite good in my opinion..and deep...designed for precise spatial treament if desired.

But anyway, any old generic wav IR will load into Reverberate...including these from NumericalSound, its just that Ernest took it a step further and hand crafted actual Reverberate presets for his IR's that take it all to the next level.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 13, 2020)

from LiquidSonics blog:



> An area that has not changed is the preset management. In truth I would have liked to overhaul this to bring it in line with many of the other LiquidSonics products, but maintaining session compatibility with saves made in Reverberate 2 came in at a higher priority which unfortunately reduced the latitude to make changes here. Please be aware that although v3 can pick up saves from v2 (i.e. backwards compatible) it was not possible to make saves from v3 compatible with v2 (i.e. forwards compatible) so if you are planning to demo the product and potentially move back to v2 then ensure you have back-ups of old sessions – this is detailed in the manual.



So it should be able to read the old presets, I just need to figure out how to do it..


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 13, 2020)

Hmm wonder what my discount would be, I own Reverberate 2, 7h Professional, and luminous plates.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 13, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Hmm wonder what my discount would be, I own Reverberate 2, 7h Professional, and luminous plates.



Like 30 bucks I think. 50% * 25% * 20%.


----------



## Garlu (Oct 14, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> its just that Ernest took it a step further and hand crafted actual Reverberate presets for his IR's that take it all to the next level.



Following this very closely. Specially for placement and sitting instruments in a room properly. 

Please, keep us posted!


----------



## ElectricFrog (Oct 14, 2020)

A different side of Reverberate 3.....


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2020)

Garlu said:


> Following this very closely. Specially for placement and sitting instruments in a room properly.
> 
> Please, keep us posted!



Ernest got back to me, he just got a copy of Rev3 and is going to see how it all fits into his stuff and get back to me later I hope.

That being said, I did figure out how to manually load presets into Rev3 and I was able to load up a couple of Ernest's banks of presets... so they work fine...totally backwards compatible.

You can read more about Numerical Sound's Rev IR's and presets here:









Hollywood Sound IR


This significant upgrade will allow you to smoothly modulate various reverb parameters - a first for convolution plugins. As well you will have much faster access to the IR’s. You can now; •...



www.numericalsound.com





In terms of sound placement, don't get the wrong idea, its no MIR replacement. But he has just painstakingly provided a collection of IR's that are setup with various ER increments... so that if you know what you are doing you can setup a stage using it. People do the same kind of thing with Altiverb. For example:

Here is one of the preset banks he provides:






this is nothing new really, just methodically collected IR's with similar tail properties and different ER properties..which is how you can manually great a virtual soundstage.. But the main interesting thing Ernest did with this particular IR collection is to engineer into the IR's themselves some modulation that you often do not find in most IR's. You will have to read his website to read more about how he did it. 

In combination with Reverberate3, its then possible to manipulate things even further, which his presets are doing to some degree and you can always take it further, Reverberate3 lets you add some further modulation and movement to the reverb sound. With Reverberate, its possible to automate some of that movement/modulation also, which makes it controllable in a way, similar as would be possible with an algorithmic reverb...except its based on real world IR's of a typical hollywood-esque sound stage.


----------



## Garlu (Oct 14, 2020)

Many thanks for the elaborated response, @Dewdman42 !


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 15, 2020)

OK this is a bit embarrassing,I have all of the Liquidsonics products but I’m a bit out of it,so I might be forgetting how to do this,if possible.I’m on a Mac
isn’t there a way to install Reverberate 3 on the Mac drive and house the ir’s on a separate drive?
When I try to do this I get a message that the impulse responses need to be on a drive that has the OS,is this correct? I’m really not in the mood to clone my ssd to a new larger ssd right now.
I looked in the manual and on the Liquidsonics website but I’m not finding anything relevant If I indeed have to have the ir’s on the boot drive I guess I can use Reverbrate 3 initially with just the basic fusion ir’s and wait on the additional ir’s until I move to a larger SSD.
Can anyone clear up my groggy memory?
Thanks


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 15, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> OK this is a bit embarrassing,I have all of the Liquidsonics products but I’m a bit out of it,so I might be forgetting how to do this,if possible.I’m on a Mac
> isn’t there a way to install Reverberate 3 on the Mac drive and house the ir’s on a separate drive?
> When I try to do this I get a message that the impulse responses need to be on a drive that has the OS,is this correct? I’m really not in the mood to clone my ssd to a new larger ssd right now.
> I looked in the manual and on the Liquidsonics website but I’m not finding anything relevant If I indeed have to have the ir’s on the boot drive I guess I can use Reverbrate 3 initially with just the basic fusion ir’s and wait on the additional ir’s until I move to a larger SSD.
> ...


This is only a problem on Mac unfortunately due to folder and file structures. Try using symbolic linker or symlinker. I moved all the IRs to an external SSD in the folder "LiquidSonics" and created sym links for each separate folder and copied to Library>Audio>Impulse Responses>Liquidsonics. It's a pain in the ass the first few times you try to use the plugin (might crash DAW) but it will work after you manually locate the first 1 or 2 IR's it's looking for. Make sure you have the setting checked in Reverberate 3 under Files for save/search previously resolved locations. see image for where to put the sym links.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 15, 2020)

This is what the folder structure looks like on my ssd.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 15, 2020)

@paulmatthew 

Thanks for the helpful details and information 😘
Which symlink app are you using?
I see there’s a few users saying Symbolic linker doesn’t work in High Sierra which is the OS I’m using.
When I tried to access Symlinker Google couldn’t find the page.
I guess if worse comes to worse (gulp) I can dive into terminal which I’m not comfortable doing.
I really don’t understand why a developer would make. the ir folder have to reside on the OS drive by default when the ir’s take up so much room.
Installing and setting up a Reverb shouldn’t be such a chore.
If I understand correctly the ir’s can’t be used outside of Reverberate 3 so why make this so arduous?
Thanks again 

KG


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 16, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @paulmatthew
> 
> Thanks for the helpful details and information 😘
> Which symlink app are you using?
> ...


I'm using Symbolic Linker and Mojave. Like it said , it was a pain to manually locate the first IR or 2 but after that , it works fine. I copied the Liquidsonics folder to my externall SSD , then on my main drive I left the LiquidSonics folder in place but deleted all the folders within it. I then created the sym links and moved them into the LiquidSonics folder on the main drive. Opened my DAW , open Reverberate 3 , get the error message , then locate the missing IR from the line where it shows the IR is supposed to be. I don't understand why it has to be this hard for mac users either , but I had the same issue with Reverberate 1 and 2. Cinematic Rooms did not require us to go through any of this.


----------



## pianistje (Oct 18, 2020)

Bought it this afternoon and playing around since. I mostly need it for pop mixes where Liquid Sonics Illusions is my go to reverb. Honestly i had a hard time to ´adjust´ to the flavor of Reverberate3. I am so used to Illusions that most tracks i swapped or combined with Reverberate3 sounded half as good. As if Illusions make the source sound more musical and pronounced...whereas Reverberate3 adds lovely dense reverb, but somehow my source sound doesn't sound as good. It totally doesn't make sense i guess..., but i am appreciating Illusions even more. Time to get under the hood of reverberate3 and try to get a better understanding of it.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 18, 2020)

Dang, I need to try Illusions I guess! Your description has me intrigued.


----------



## pianistje (Oct 18, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> Dang, I need to try Illusions I guess! Your description has me intrigued.


Nice.... it's just me though. I have like 30 A piano VST's out there, but 85% just don't do it for me. I don't know why i could be so reckless and spill so much money and SSD space on things that i never use. Guess i have a very typical and personal idea of an ideal sound. On the other hand it took me months to decide for Illusions over Seventh Heaven, but reading similar comments did the trick. As if Illusions becomes a part of the source sound as i wanted, instead of adding a reverb tail to the sound.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2020)

Hmmm... I find Reverberate 3 very transparent. Maybe you are dialing in too much of it.


----------



## pianistje (Oct 18, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hmmm... I find Reverberate 3 very transparent. Maybe you are dialing in too much of it.


True...i turn it to the dry levels all the time. I use reverb in a way you don't notice it to much unless you compare it to dry sound..and you hear what you are missing. Reverberate sounds lush and excelent for more reverb of course. I compared a single piano track with Illusions on 'Piano Hall' and Reverberate on 'Classic Concert'. Tried to match the levels and there are lots of similarities. But I do prefer Illusions. Having said that...it is maybe not really such a good idea to post my intial thoughts immediately. Reverberate3 is very powerfull and i am only scratching the surface right now. Maybe in a few days i will totally fall in love with it. Again to early to make such statements from my point of view....just something i noticed right away by scrolling through the presets and adjusting the most obvious levels.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 18, 2020)

So far....


Reverberate works best as a Send (I think), otherwise I find that I dial in 5%-25% wet
I like having an M/S EQ after it, like the Need 31102 Console EQ (can also dial in some gentle drive for saturation) - it makes it wider sounding without having to use the Width knob
Some IRs tend to be metallic... I found using parallel without TS emulation to sound less lively, but much smoother and enjoyable so far - I could be doing it wrong
The plugin has some usability issues: 1) strange management of settings... why can't I change the Attack (etc) for both reverbs at the same time like I can with the EQ?, 2) can't flag favorite IRs in the file browser, 3) can't lock to tempo
I bought a bunch of IRs: PastToFuture (waiting for the bundle sale around the holidays to buy more) Lexicon bundle ($35) and the Strymon Blue Sky ($15), plus the Inhalt AMS 16 ($35) IRs... I like several of the individual IRs better than what came with Reverberate 3. I'm playing an OB-6 pad through an AMS ambience now with one hand while typing and it's sublime sounding
I haven't gotten too advanced yet... I tried loading some reverbs to do True Stereo but, again, for the most part I didn't like it, so maybe I was doing it wrong
I also haven't tried chopping things up in the plugin yet with a split point


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 20, 2020)

Yea i agree. Last night I was playing with it a bit and discovering some cool stuff. This tool is really kind of like a hybrid between convolution and algorithmic reverb. most convolution reverbs provide very little ability to manipulate the reverb.. This tool provides NUMEROUS ways to manipulate the reverberation...almost algorithmically, while still using a convolution as the basis.

This has been exploited to great effect in the NumericalSound collection, which starts out with painstakingly collected IR's from a hollywood soundstage, and then links them together in Reverberate in a way that makes it possible to modulate the sound in various ways that would normally only be possible with an algorithmic reverb. Reverberate is very unique in this regard, IMHO.

It does mean, that it will not always automatically sound fantastic about choosing up a preset and playing your instrument through it. its a tool you can use to greatly modify that sound, which might sound great or might sound bad. The other tools mentioned, such as Seventh Heaven, etc..these are much more confined sandboxes to play in, they deliver excellent results by twisting a few knobs to taste and that is great if and when its the sound you need. Reverberate is more like an open ended toolbox to do a lot of creative stuff you can't really do with any other tool.

You can take a basic IR and manipulate it into something that sounds completely different...which is pretty cool actually.

I noticed last night that a lot of the presets that came with Rev3 are using some synthesized IR's and the tool has the ability to generate synthesized IR's with various parameters to control the way you synthesize them. You can synthesize ER specific IR's (without the tail) and tail-specific IR's without the ER's...and then you can combine them into one preset since Reverberate let's you process two IR's at the same time and control how much to mix between them...etc..including the fact that can all be automated so you can change over time how much the ER's are pushing to the front of the mix or the tail is pushing more to the front of the mix, etc.

It includes LFO's that can cause EQ to be modulated over time...which can create some subtle movement in the otherwise static sound of IR's.

It also have Delay and Chorus effects which can be used on the reverb to accomplish more of the same.

You can actually do some pretty cool stuff where the tail ends up chorusing out a bit, while the ER's and direct sound don't...which makes a room sound sweet in a way beyond the sound of the originally captured IR's.

There are lots of possibilities..

It also provides the Fusion IR's for the M7 and a couple other popular hardware boxes...and again, you can further manipulate the sound with some of the above mentioned things.

Numerical Sound provides presets where you can crossfade between ER-Tail, between dark-bright sounding reverb and other possibilities and they provided the presets a lot of the EQ LFO's etc to work well with the set of IR's that they captured of hollywood sound stage.

Reverberate definitely has a lot of nice possibilities, but this is a power tool for power user.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Here is a new blog post from liquidsonics that steps through a use case with reverberate3 with its ability to enhance IR’s









The RMX16 Never Sounded So Good! - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com


----------



## stfciu (Oct 23, 2020)

Me like it. Sooner or later one of the LiquidSonics reverbs will be mine. These ones r top notch products!


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 24, 2020)

I demo'd all of them, including Izotope R4. They all sound fantastic on certain libraries. Illusion sounds insanely realistic on certain solo brass libraries, Izotope sounds insanely realistic on some wind libraries, etc. Izotope is still my all around favorite, however I do like how LS has proximity features.

Best to have them all!


----------



## ElectricFrog (Oct 26, 2020)

Reverberate 3 is outstanding for working with Impulse Responses.

It has considerable capability to tweak them into something truly unique.
Especially with unusual Impulse Responses:


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 26, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> It comes with additional IR Files you can download, they are quite large downloads.
> 
> Additional IR Files for Reverberate 3 :
> 
> ...


Do these not download as part of the plugins? I just got it the other day...should I check for these add-ons?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 26, 2020)

separate download. Included as part of the purchase.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a TON of old IRs that I used for Avid's SPACE reverb unit...great custom IRs that I found over the years that are probably not around any longer...anyway, does anyone know if these will load up? My Spaces is on another ilok, and I'm running out of USB ports so I don't run it much at all.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 26, 2020)

If they are not proprietary audio files then yes.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 26, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> separate download. Included as part of the purchase.


I'll need to check my folder then to see...I noticed that I actually have 3 folders for sounds...and gets confusing as to why it's split up that way...but maybe the extra IRs is why.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 27, 2020)

another cool blog post about using Reverberate3:









Building Hybrid Reverbs In Reverberate 3 - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

*Reverberate 3.1 (Update) Released*

Reverberate 3.1 now includes* Dispersion.* 

More info. about Dispersion here : https://www.liquidsonics.com/2020/11/06/dispersing-classic-digital-plates-in-reverberate-3/


----------



## Junolab (Nov 7, 2020)

Am I doing something right? I cannot see this new feature. Have updated the plugin, but maybe I need to reinstall the IRs?


----------



## Junolab (Nov 7, 2020)

BTW if any have some good freebie IRs please share them :D


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

I haven't updated yet to 3.1, but the Dispersion knob should show up in 3.1 if you have selected the Envelope Tab in the interface.


----------



## Junolab (Nov 7, 2020)

Sorry my mistake. But the same issue when Envelope is selected.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

That's odd. If you installed 3.1 it should show a Dispersion knob.

I will update to 3.1 later today, and post some feedback. I'm on Windows 10, looks like you are on Mac. Let's see if someone else on Mac has the same issue. or maybe you can install the VST version ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

OK. I updated Reverberate to version 3.1 (VST 3) on Windows 10. 

I have the same issue, the GUI doesn't show a Dispersion Knob when I have the Envelope Tab selected. 

I will email LiquidSonics about this.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

Anyone update to 3.1 and can see the Dispersion knob in the GUI ?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

Junolab said:


> BTW if any have some good freebie IRs please share them :D



I have never seen a free collection that was any good.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Anyone update to 3.1 and can see the Dispersion knob in the GUI ?



will try shortly


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

Here is a pic, showing there is no Dispersion knob showing up in the GUI, when I select the Envelope Tab.


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 7, 2020)

Click on the curve next to ENVELOPE and the sub-tab will appear with the Dispersion knob.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Click on the curve next to ENVELOPE and the sub-tab will appear with the Dispersion knob.



Oh.. Now that was very tricky. Thanks

now it shows up !


----------



## ChristianM (Nov 7, 2020)

and choose a plate verb ?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## jaketanner (Nov 7, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I have never seen a free collection that was any good


I have killer Bricasti and lexicon Its that were available many many years ago for Avid's Spaces reverb...haven't tried those, but might work. They were free for a little while, but then disappeared. I managed to get them.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2020)

Click on the Envelope icon next to the Envelope Tab to show the Dispersion Knob. (Pointed to by red arrow in pic)

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I have killer Bricasti and lexicon Its that were available many many years ago for Avid's Spaces reverb...haven't tried those, but might work. They were free for a little while, but then disappeared. I managed to get them.



I doubt they are truly considered free or they would be in circulation now. You might have them because you were/are an Avid customer.

The IR's for LogicPro's SpaceDesigner can also be converted to WAV and used generically, but again, those would not be considered free unless you are owner of LogicPro.

Most of the free stuff I have seen is just kind of ok...and in particular I have never seen any "good" free collections of IR's from real acoustic spaces, especially known performance halls. There are some freebie IR's of the Bricasti floating around... and from some other hardware devices perhaps, because its orders of magnitude easier and cheaper to capture IR's from a hardware box then it is to setup mics in a room and capture the IR's, and to do it properly also more of a skilled task. Nobody is going to give that kind of stuff away for free...and nobody has...other then oddities, like Joe Schmoe's bathroom, etc..


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Click on the Envelope icon next to the Envelope Tab to show the Dispersion Knob. (Pointed to by red arrow in pic)
> 
> Hope this is helpful.



Yea that's not exactly obvious is it. hehehe. thanks for figuring it out.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 7, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> I doubt they are truly considered free or they would be in circulation now. You might have them because you were/are an Avid customer.
> 
> The IR's for LogicPro's SpaceDesigner can also be converted to WAV and used generically, but again, those would not be considered free unless you are owner of LogicPro.
> 
> Most of the free stuff I have seen is just kind of ok...and in particular I have never seen any "good" free collections of IR's from real acoustic spaces, especially known performance halls. There are some freebie IR's of the Bricasti floating around... and from some other hardware devices perhaps, because its orders of magnitude easier and cheaper to capture IR's from a hardware box then it is to setup mics in a room and capture the IR's, and to do it properly also more of a skilled task. Nobody is going to give that kind of stuff away for free...and nobody has...other then oddities, like Joe Schmoe's bathroom, etc..


I got it from Acousticas. When spaces was TL Space. It was paid originally. Now it’s part of Avid.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

part of Avid is not free. Just saying.... And they were IR's from hardware, not real rooms. Not that that is necessarily a bad thing...

also see this: https://www.soundonsound.com/news/new-acousticas-impulse-response-library


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 7, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> part of Avid is not free. Just saying.... And they were IR's from hardware, not real rooms. Not that that is necessarily a bad thing...
> 
> also see this: https://www.soundonsound.com/news/new-acousticas-impulse-response-library


I had no idea it was part of Avid. As mentioned, these were from over 15 years ago...avid was barely avid it was digidesign. Might not even be the same. But either way, i will compare them with the M7 from reverberate and see which is better. 
If you are also specifically talking about actual room IRs, that’s different. Wasn’t clear at first.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 7, 2020)

Does anyone know if the IRs on the Liquidsonics page labeled 44.1 and then 96k are the same...and just different sample rates? FS model specifically has like 4 options and don't want to have doubles. Thanks.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 7, 2020)

Another quick question...If we have 7th Heaven, would we technically need the M7 IRs for Reverberate? Wouldn't they sound better from 7th Heaven which is a dedicated M7 replica, rather than IRs? This part confused me a bit...guess you can never have too many reverbs


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

IR's from the Bricasti are interesting because the hardware itself is complex enough, with enough of a coveted sound and its an expensive piece of hardware also, so cool. The Fusion Bricasti IR's use in Rev3 are most likely the best...certainly they would be the most flexible because of Rev3 and Fusion on top of that...making it possible to go well beyond what the actual hardware is able to do.

Some other Hardware-based IR's that are floating around...its questionable the utility of them because for example an old Lexicon piece of hardware has been replicated numerous times now in software plugins as actual algorithmic reverb plugins, etc. But hey if there is a particular hardware unit that has the perfect reverb sound you can't find anywhere else...then having IR's for it will definitely be quite useful to have in Rev3 where it can be expanded even further.

LiquidSonics recently put out a blog post about the RMX16 hardware box, a class reverb that was used on a lot of tracks. I actually ended up purchasing the IR's he mentioned in that blog. And note they weren't free either! Everything I have seen out there that is legitimately free...is sub-par IMHO. 

Lastly I want to say that the most interesting IR's are in fact IR's from real rooms precisely because it is real rooms that have very complex reverberation qualities that are extremely difficult to replicate with algorithmic reverbs. At some point, if I am going to use even IR's captured from the Bricasti, I have to say to myself, why not just use one of the many different algorithmic reverb plugins that are out there..some of them absolutely fantastic? The main point of IR tech in my opinion is to capture samples of spaces that would otherwise be extremely difficult to mimic algorithmically.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Does anyone know if the IRs on the Liquidsonics page labeled 44.1 and then 96k are the same...and just different sample rates? FS model specifically has like 4 options and don't want to have doubles. Thanks.



They are the same and when I asked Liquidsonics about this a few years ago, they basically said unless I'm recording at 96hz I don't really need to bother with the 96k IR's.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Another quick question...If we have 7th Heaven, would we technically need the M7 IRs for Reverberate? Wouldn't they sound better from 7th Heaven which is a dedicated M7 replica, rather than IRs? This part confused me a bit...guess you can never have too many reverbs



That's a good question for Liquidsonics and I'd like to hear what they have to say also. I think if you have 7th Heaven already I think you will generally find it easier to use and dial in sweet sounds with little fuss...that would have a very similar character as M7 IR's in reverberate. But I think most likely he will tell you he has added DSP to 7th Heaven allow certain kinds of things to happen in a way that is directly applicable to M7 emulation, whereas Reverberate is a little more like generic DSP processing...probably not as deep at mimicking M7, but in other ways it might be able to stretch the reverb outside the box into new modulation territories that can't be done in 7th Heaven... would enjoy hearing more of an official response from LiquidSonics on that point.

Most likely you have to keep both sets of IR's around...but doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 7, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Lastly I want to say that the most interesting IR's are in fact IR's from real rooms


Agreed there.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 7, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Most likely you have to keep both sets of IR's around


ok so I went ahead and downloaded and installed the 96k versions first...then the 44, and the 96 were replaced with the new one...so those are the same. The other downloads that are named differently are actually different sets of IRs...


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 7, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> LiquidSonics recently put out a blog post about the RMX16 hardware box


I remember reading about that...so the RMX is not part of the stick IRs when downloading Reverberate? They are third party?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

His blog post made mention of a particular commercially available IR set for the RMX16. he does not include those IR's with Rev3.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> ok so I went ahead and downloaded and installed the 96k versions first...then the 44, and the 96 were replaced with the new one...so those are the same. The other downloads that are named differently are actually different sets of IRs...



Yea. There are 4 hardware boxes captured in Fusion IR format, he provides with Rev3 as extra downloads at no extra cost. They are the M7, FS-1, FS-24x and FS-48. 

The basic install of Reverberate includes a small collection of IR's also, which are allegedly from real rooms, real plates, etc. But not much information is given about them, so who really knows. They don't appear to be "fusion" either.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 7, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> His blog post made mention of a particular commercially available IR set for the RMX16. he does not include those IR's with Rev3.


Damn and one reason I got the plug-in was for the RMX. I’ll have to go find them.


----------



## ElectricFrog (Nov 8, 2020)

Using 2 True Stereo Impulse Responses + Tempo synced delays + several other internal effects in Reverberate 3.

Reverberate is a powerful tool, no matter what Impulse Responses you use given all the tweak-ability.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2020)

ok here's a little jackpot I just discovered. Apparently Reverberate3 can read the Waves WIR file format as used by IR-1. Which means, you can download the following 4.5GB collection of IR's from Waves...and they appear to work!









IR Convolution Reverb Library (4.8 GB) | Downloads | Waves


Download for free this massive library of high-definition impulse responses for the Waves IR-series reverb plugins, for optimal sonic depth and dimension.




www.waves.com


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 8, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Another quick question...If we have 7th Heaven, would we technically need the M7 IRs for Reverberate? Wouldn't they sound better from 7th Heaven which is a dedicated M7 replica, rather than IRs? This part confused me a bit...guess you can never have too many reverbs




I asked Liquidsonics this question when I was installing Reverberate 3 and was told these were different IRs and was told DO NOT try to use the 7th Heaven M7 IRS in Reverberate 3.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 8, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I asked Liquidsonics this question when I was installing Reverberate 3 and was told these were different IRs and was told DO NOT try to use the 7th Heaven M7 IRS in Reverberate 3.


I wouldn't think about doing that...LOL But I did install all IRs...however, when there was a choice between 44 and 96k Its...those are actually the same, as one overwrites the other...can't have both.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 8, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I asked Liquidsonics this question when I was installing Reverberate 3 and was told these were different IRs and was told DO NOT try to use the 7th Heaven M7 IRS in Reverberate 3.


Would you happen to know if the default IRs that load up are different than the individual IRs they have under the installer section? Seems that the stock plugin comes with M7 IRs already...confused a bit as the separate IRs download to their own folders.


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi,



kgdrum said:


> I asked Liquidsonics this question when I was installing Reverberate 3 and was told these were different IRs and was told DO NOT try to use the 7th Heaven M7 IRS in Reverberate 3.


but why? A wave file is a wave file, by principle it should not matter what you load up to the VST. Which WAV files make sense musically is another question.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 8, 2020)

@jaketanner 
@tf-drone 

I wish. could be more helpful & informative with all of this.

I have no idea about the different IR lists,I’m just going on what the developer told me.

as far as: “ A wave file is a wave file, by principle it should not matter what you load up to the VST.” they might be the same files but maybe they are tagged differently for each reverb,I’m really clueless on this all I know is what I was told.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 8, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @jaketanner
> @tf-drone
> 
> I wish. could be more helpful & informative with all of this.
> ...


Some are not wav files...they are .fir files...not sure what that is, or if it's proprietary for each plugins...might have different properties for different parameters.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I asked Liquidsonics this question when I was installing Reverberate 3 and was told these were different IRs and was told DO NOT try to use the 7th Heaven M7 IRS in Reverberate 3.



Did you try it anyway?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I wouldn't think about doing that...LOL But I did install all IRs...however, when there was a choice between 44 and 96k Its...those are actually the same, as one overwrites the other...can't have both.



In the past I was able to have both the 44 and 96k IR's available. Are you sure about that? Anyway, I don't think its a big deal, the author told me a year or two ago that it doesn't make hat much difference, your DAW will do automatic sample conversion. Just pick one. I never record at 44k, i usually record at 48k. Probably I should use the 96k ones for a cleaner conversion, evenly divided by two, but in honesty there is probably not much difference that anyone will hear.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 8, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> In the past I was able to have both the 44 and 96k IR's available. Are you sure about that? Anyway, I don't think its a big deal, the author told me a year or two ago that it doesn't make hat much difference, your DAW will do automatic sample conversion. Just pick one. I never record at 44k, i usually record at 48k. Probably I should use the 96k ones for a cleaner conversion, evenly divided by two, but in honesty there is probably not much difference that anyone will hear.


Well I had the 96k downloaded...when I downloaded the 48k version or 44, it overwrote the 96...it disappeared. So just assuming that's the case. I'd rather just use the 44 version...I don't use anything higher than 48k anyway, and sometimes I get files to mix at 44.1...for anything orchestral, I usually use other reverbs anyway.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @jaketanner
> @tf-drone
> 
> I wish. could be more helpful & informative with all of this.
> ...



Its possible for extra metadata to be included in a wave file header, so if the developer is doing something like that then the WAV files would not be entirely the same...they might have the actual PCM wave data readable, but other proprietary stuff in the header would obviously be ignored by another app that doesn't know about it. But in general it would be a bad idea in my view to overload the WAV file too much that way. They would be better off calling it something else, even if internally it looks a lot like a WAV file with a bigger header.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Well I had the 96k downloaded...when I downloaded the 48k version or 44, it overwrote the 96...it disappeared. So just assuming that's the case. I'd rather just use the 44 version...I don't use anything higher than 48k anyway, and sometimes I get files to mix at 44.1...for anything orchestral, I usually use other reverbs anyway.



Yea that's why I chose the 44k version also, but other then taking up more space, it might be that the 96k version would be better for mixing at 48k because of cleaner math. (shrug). Ask the author, let me try to dig up some old emails on this this topic....


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 8, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Yea that's why I chose the 44k version also, but other then taking up more space, it might be that the 96k version would be better for mixing at 48k because of cleaner math. (shrug). Ask the author, let me try to dig up some old emails on this this topic....


I would have loaded up both versions...LOL But I moved them all to an external drive, so space isn't much of a concern...but rather not have a lot to choose from. Don't really think it will make THAT much of a difference anyway. But report back if you find anything relevant...thanks!!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2020)

Here's my tech support conversation from a year ago about which sample rate to use..
.


Dewdman42 said:


> I typically record at 48k. I notice the fusion IR's only seem to come in either 44k or 96k. 48k and 88k appear to be excluded? Which fusion-IR's should I use for recording and mixing at 48k in my DAW?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2020)

Based on reading that again now a year later and the fact that i just bought a 4TB SSD, I'm going to switch my Fusion IR's to the 96k ones.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 8, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Based on reading that again now a year later and the fact that i just bought a 4TB SSD, I'm going to switch my Fusion IR's to the 96k ones.


Me too. Lol


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Some are not wav files...they are .fir files...not sure what that is, or if it's proprietary for each plugins...might have different properties for different parameters.



Reverberate Fusion-IR files are proprietary completely. They will not open in any other plugin. they have a lot more information the normal WAV files. With regards to 7th Heaven I would guess that he is using Fusion-IR tech in it...but most likely the WAV files could potentially open as non-fusion IR's in Reverberate...knock on wood...but most likely there is a strong dependence on the FIR file, which contains all the "fusion" related info...and most likely 7th heaven is using a customized version of Fusion-IR that only works in that plugin. Just guessing now. You'd have to try to load it to see what happens I guess. hehe.

But I don't much see the point since Reverberate3 comes with hits own Fusion-IR bricasti IR's which are more appropriate and will work properly. I think its likely that the 7th Heaven version provides additional tweaking that is not possible in reverberate3, in order to mimic the algorithmic behavior of the Bricasti.

...while on the other hand, Reverberate3 provides the ability to combine Bricasti IR's with other IR's and generic FX like chorus, delay, EQ, cross fading, dispersion, etc.. in a way that 7th Heaven can't really do either. 

I don't think one completely replaces the other..they are slightly different tools...though at least the Bricasti IR's in Rev3 probably have a similar sonic signature as 7th heaven.


----------



## jaketanner (Nov 8, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> But I don't much see the point since Reverberate3 comes with hits own Fusion-IR bricasti IR's which are more appropriate and will work properly


Exactly...was just answering a previous post, but you confirmed my suspicions.  I have 7th heaven...waiting for BF sale to upgrade to pro...I also have CR pro, so should be a nice discount...I hope.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 9, 2020)

I also came across this tool to convert the Waves IR files into WAV files....even though Reverberate can actually open WIR files directly....this might be useful for someone:









GitHub - opcode81/wir2wav: a simple tool for the conversion of .wir impulse response files into standard PCM .wav files


a simple tool for the conversion of .wir impulse response files into standard PCM .wav files - GitHub - opcode81/wir2wav: a simple tool for the conversion of .wir impulse response files into standa...




github.com


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 30, 2020)

What is the difference between Reverberate 3 and Seventh Heaven Pro? Any advantages in buying 7HP instead of R3?


----------



## Junolab (Nov 30, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> What is the difference between Reverberate 3 and Seventh Heaven Pro? Any advantages in buying 7HP instead of R3?


I own both and you got use R3-only, but the control on the SHP is just a bit nicer. So its still my to go to reverb even though I could sell it and use R3.


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 30, 2020)

Junolab said:


> I own both and you got use R3-only, but the control on the SHP is just a bit nicer. So its still my to go to reverb even though I could sell it and use R3.


What do you mean by "a bit nicer"? More functions or the interface is nicer?
Do the Briscati presets sound the same in both plugins?


----------



## Junolab (Nov 30, 2020)

For me, it's mostly the interface, which gets me faster to something workable, but I've ofc also spent more time in this plugin than in R3. I haven't A/B'ed, but from the little testing it was about the same, just a little less options and then the difference in the interface as mentioned above.


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 30, 2020)

@jaketanner you have all three liquidsonics reverbs? do you have a favorite?


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 30, 2020)

Junolab said:


> For me, it's mostly the interface, which gets me faster to something workable, but I've ofc also spent more time in this plugin than in R3. I haven't A/B'ed, but from the little testing it was about the same, just a little less options and then the difference in the interface as mentioned above.


Thanks! Reverberate is a lot cheaper than 7HP, if they sound the same... 
Unless there are things you can do in 7HP that you can't in Reverberate?


----------



## Junolab (Nov 30, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> Thanks! Reverberate is a lot cheaper than 7HP, if they sound the same...
> Unless there are things you can do in 7HP that you can't in Reverberate?


I think you get a few more options in 7HP. If you're on a tight budget R3 will be plenty, but 7HP is still my favourite reverb and I've yet to feel fully comfortable with R3 (interface, not the sound) for it to be really used. Also have the CRP which is fantastic for chambers, but considering selling it as R3 and 7HP is enough for my hobby-usage... but it does sound great.

And yes R3 is "too" cheap compared what you get in the package... also comparing to what the other "Pro" Liquidsonics products costs. Not sure why the price is so low


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 30, 2020)

Junolab said:


> I think you get a few more options in 7HP. If you're on a tight budget R3 will be plenty, but 7HP is still my favourite reverb and I've yet to feel fully comfortable with R3 (interface, not the sound) for it to be really used. Also have the CRP which is fantastic for chambers, but considering selling it as R3 and 7HP is enough for my hobby-usage... but it does sound great.
> 
> And yes R3 is "too" cheap compared what you get in the package... also comparing to what the other "Pro" Liquidsonics products costs. Not sure why the price is so low


Thanks, helped a lot!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 1, 2020)

Junolab said:


> I think you get a few more options in 7HP.



And with Reverberate 3 you get unlimited IRs. Bricasti is just one of hundreds available. I personally don't even seem to particularly like the sound of it (I never liked Seventh Heaven, either).

It's been awhile since I tried Seventh Heaven not-Pro. Are we positive there's more options in the UI vs Reverberate?


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 1, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> And with Reverberate 3 you get unlimited IRs. Bricasti is just one of hundreds available. I personally don't even seem to particularly like the sound of it (I never liked Seventh Heaven, either).
> 
> It's been awhile since I tried Seventh Heaven not-Pro. Are we positive there's more options in the UI vs Reverberate?


Does Revererate 3 come with a good set of IRs? Is it similar to Slate Verbsuite Classic?

Good point, I had the impression Reverberate was the one with more options? I don't understand the point of 7HP when you can do the same in R3, I guess. Am I missing something?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 1, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> Does Revererate 3 come with a good set of IRs? Is it similar to Slate Verbsuite Classic?
> 
> Good point, I had the impression Reverberate was the one with more options? I don't understand the point of 7HP when you can do the same in R3, I guess. Am I missing something?


Well it only comes with a few (excellent) IR sets, including Bricasti and Lex480 and another. But you can load in any 3rd party IRs (like from PastToFuture or the AMS reverb from Inhalt).


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 1, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Well it only comes with a few (excellent) IR sets, including Bricasti and Lex480 and another. But you can load in any 3rd party IRs (like from PastToFuture or the AMS reverb from Inhalt).


Thanks sounds like a good deal! Do you have Cinematic Rooms?


----------



## jaketanner (Dec 1, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> @jaketanner you have all three liquidsonics reverbs? do you have a favorite?


I do have all three...I have not ventured into Reverberate 3 much, but I do prefer 7HP if I had to choose one, that's it. CR pro is also very flexible and great...just different and has surround capabilities...so if you plan on working in surround at some point, this makes it easier.

Think of 7HP as the new Lexicon for reverbs...Briscasti has made it's mark on recording and film mixing...The Worcester and Mechanics Hall in 7HP are awesome for orchestral mixing.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 1, 2020)

Reverberate and 7h have different strengths. If you just want a bricasti emulator, 7Hpro is the best there is. It has Fusion IR’s that have been specifically captured and engineered una way that lets you control the sound more like a real bricasti.

reverberate3 is fanatastic as a general purpose IR tool that can load many different IR’s and do interesting things I haven’t seen in other generic IR players.

it does come with some bricasti fusion Ir’s but they are not set up in a way that you can can control things in quite the same bricasti-ish way that you can with 7H. On the other hand you can do other completely different kinds of manipulations with reverberate that you can’t do with 7H. I view 7h as being a bricasti clone and reverberate is a premium Ir player that lets you change, perhaps even drastically, the results from any IR’s fed to it, including bricasti or anything else. It’s a broader tool for utilizing whatever IR’s you have in hand.

but if you just want a bricasti clone that really nails it and gives you ability to tweak things in much the same way as an actual bricasti, then 7H is the one.

I personally use reverberate with third party IR’s that were handcrafted in a Hollywood style soundstage, then organized into meaningful reverberate presets. Nice thing about reverberate is that you can have two IR’s loaded and then you use automation to control the mix between them, so that you can bring more or less tail in and out, for example, or many other little tricks. It also has a lot of nice options to modulate the reverb, apply eq that changes from an lfo, for example. And Matt has a lot of great ideas about cross feeds and true stereo modes, etc... all made accessible though reverberate gui. That being said you kind of have to be a reverb nerd to make good use of reverberate. 7H is much more of a simple tool where it just sounds good straight away and there are just a few intuitive knobs to tweak it.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> That being said you kind of have to be a reverb nerd to make good use of reverberate.


How are you adjusting the reverb time in reverberate?

Crop seems to truncate the end, whereas stretch is limited.

btw, really good points in your post above outlining the differences. Thanks.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 3, 2020)

Use the "Stretch" knob.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 3, 2020)

ps - there is also the Envelope that can be used to make decay shorter, but stretch can only lengthen up to 150% right now.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thanks Dewd!


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 3, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> they are not set up in a way that you can can control things in quite the same bricasti-ish way that you can with 7H


What do you mean by that? The UI is closer to the Briscati panel?



Dewdman42 said:


> I personally use reverberate with third party IR’s that were handcrafted in a Hollywood style soundstage, then organized into meaningful reverberate presets.


What impulses are you using?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 3, 2020)

I generally am coming to think of LiquidSonics reverb plugins as kind of hybrid reverbs. They are using IR tech in order to capture the complex ER and tail patterns of hardware boxes like the Bricasti...but also providing the ability to tweak the results by twisting knobs, in the same way that you could if you actually had a real bricasti. Typically that kind of control is only possible in algorithmic reverbs.

Because of the way he captures Fusion-IR's with more information than generic IR's, and then internally applying some DSP also to accomplish control over the results as if it were an algorithmic reverb. 7H for example, is an IR based reverb...but it has control as if it were algorithmic. That controls is being facilitated by two things:

Fusion IR tech which has more detail then generic IR's


Various DSP approaches he has come up with and some of which are available in Reverberate.
By collecting the right set of IR's from a bricasti, using his Fusion-IR tech, and then applying some of the same DSP techniques that can be used in Reverberate, he is able to bundle all of that tech up into his other plugins such as 7H, Illusion, etc. They must be using the same underlying tech, but with the right set of Fusion-IR's captured...and then presented with a more intuitive GUI that makes sense for reverberation situations.

In the case of 7H, He specifically set out to clone the behavior of a bricasti. I don't have a bricasti myself and so I can't vouch for how complete that emulation is, but anyway, that was the goal I think: provide the same kind of control, almost as if you have an algorithmic reverb emulating a Bricasti with no IR's at all. But by using IR's he's capturing a lot of complex aspects of the Bricasti M7 that nobody other then the engineers at Bricasti even know exactly what that DSP is..in terms of complex ER and tail patterns, etc.. The IR part captures that. The other tech allows you to manipulate and control it in a way that is going to be close to the same experience as using a Bricasti with controls that make intuitive sense.

Reverberate on the other hand is more like a low level tweaker. You program it more like a synth, with envelopes and modulators, etc. I believe that under the covers a lot of what 7H is accomplishing is using exactly the tools that are exposed in Reverberate. In that sense, Reverberate could be considered like a prototyping tool for LiquidSonics. However I also believe that with 7H and the other plugins he is probably using further DSP that is not exposed in Reverberate, as well as a more complete collection of Fusion-IR; to completely capture various aspects of control that are useful in those higher level plugins.

As before...I think you should not think of Reverberate as something that can do everything 7H can do. Its "different". It allows you to manipulate things at a lower level and do interesting things you can't do with any of the other plugins, but it also will not be able to accomplish everything those others can do because they are using a larger set of custom IR's and perhaps some custom DSP as well..

But nonetheless Reverberate is still interesting for the OTHER stuff it can do that those can't do. You can really mess with IR's in really interesting ways that you can't do in most other generic IR players I have seen.

The IR set I mentioned earlier is from NumericalSound: http://www.numericalsound.com/hollywood-sound-ir.html

He actually made some Reverberate2 presets also included with it...so you get not only his captured IR's, but also reverberate presets that are using some of the Reverberate capabilities to make them more useful then would be the case in most other IR players.


----------



## Junolab (Dec 4, 2020)

Does anyone know which units the FS-1 IRs are coming from?


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 5, 2020)

Junolab said:


> Does anyone know which units the FS-1 IRs are coming from?



Same question here. Maybe the TC M-ONE? Or perhaps PCM 91? I don't have Reverberate 3, so I can't make a more educated guess with my ears.


----------



## kC_ (Dec 10, 2020)

3.1.1. released today, has a nice new feature for easily creating custom banks (if you have folders full of IR files) it can bulk add IR's as presets 
Id spent hours doing this one IR at a time previously! 

blog post here with info:








Bank Creation In Reverberate 3.1.1 - LiquidSonics







www.liquidsonics.com


----------

